# Gibt es denn eigentlich schon Vermittlungsversuche?



## Anonymous (8 März 2002)

Als es damals nur die Möglichkeit der Kreditkarten-Zahlung gab, haben die Medien geschrien, dass die Daten weitergegeben werden könnten. Also! Keine gute Zahlungsalternative. Man sprach von Kreditkartenbetrug und offenen Datenbanken.

Zwischenzeitlich ist der Dialer aufgetaucht und dann wurde geschrien, dass man auf einmal über die Telefonrechnung überhaupt etwas zahlen muss.

Mittlerweile kam jetzt auch die Lastschrift und die Betreiber sind verärgert, weil die User fast nur falsche Angaben machen, oder 1/2 der Konten einfach nicht gedeckt sind.

Jetzt sind es wieder die Dialer, die ins Gerede kommen, die ihre Zahlungsmöglichkeiten erweitert haben und mitunter recht extrem hohe Summen verlangen.

Dass zur Geschichte der Zahlungsmöglichkeiten im Internet.

Täglich wechseln Millionen von Euros im Internet die Besitzer, aber vereinzelt kommt es immer wieder zu diversen Einzelfällen, die aber die Allgemeinheit extrem verunsichern.

Was aber verwunderlich ist, dass weder bei Kredikarte, bei Lastschrift noch beim Dialer irgendjemand jemals etwas gewusst hat. Die oft sehr mitleiderregenden Berichte in den Medien sind mitunter gestellt, oder geschnitten und mitunter derart dramatisiert, dass man schon das Gefühl bekommen muss, ein Spendenkonto für die Geschädigkten einzurichten.

Als ich aber hier ein paar Postings gelesen habe, war es einfach nicht nachzuvollziehen, wie doch ein paar Profis, die hier gute Tips geben, zwischenzeitlich wieder einen Dialer sozusagen eingefangen haben.

Lange Rede - Kurzer Sinn!
In der Zwischenzeit regt sich auch von Seiten der Betreiber von Erotikseiten Widerstand gegen den falschen und vorsätzlichen Einsatz des Dialers, da eine ganze Branche, die bis heute die Einzige ist, die schwarze Zahlen im Internet schreibt, damit den Bach runter gehen könnte. Die Erotikbranche war und ist Vorreiter vieler Internet-Technologien, auch wenn dies jetzt Einige nicht wahr haben wollen.

Deshalb ist hier meine wirklich wesentliche Frage:
"Gibt es denn bis dato Ansätze zur Vermittlungsversuchen zwischen Konsument und Dialeranbietern?"

Es wäre sinnvoll sich in Zukunft an einen runden Tisch zu setzen, anstatt Verbote und Zensuren auszusprechen, denn der Dialer ist und bleibt eine vernünftige Zahlungsalternative, sofern auch richtig eingesetzt.

Falls es noch keine Ansätze gibt, wäre es mir sehr angenehm, welche zu setzen.

Gruss
Cybermaster


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2002)

Jawoll,
geht in Ordnung so, wenn sich die Dialer-Anbieter seriös verhalten. Von mir aus Erotik gegen Kohle bis zum Innendienst.
Leider haben aber in den letzten Monaten einige Anbieter und deren "Kunden" ihr Blatt ziemlich hoch gereizt. Und da kann man nicht bedingungslos "Medienschelte" und Hysterie verantwortlich machen, oder, was auch gerne gesehen wird: "er hat ja doch heimlich...hihihi"...na,ja,geschenkt. Der runde Tisch hat zur Zeit eher das Aussehen eines Quadrates. 
Schau Dir doch mal meinen letzten Kommentar unter "Bitte Lesen.."an, sowie die dort zitierten Seiten. Vielleicht kommen wir dann der Quadratur des Kreises näher, äh, wollte sagen, der Kreisung der Quadratur.....


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2002)

Es sind nicht die Dialeranbieter gröstenteils, die solche Methoden anbieten, sondern deren Kunden. 
Richtig ist, dass die sich in der letzten Zeit zuviel erlaubt haben. Es ist aber nicht die Lösung des Problemes diese Dialer abzuschaffen, sondern eher die Dialeranbieter dahingehend zu verpflichten, falls der Einsatz des Dialers unsachgemäss war (hierbei sollten Statuten auferlegt werden), die Auszahlung an den Kunden verweigert wird und der Kunde sein Geld zurückbekommt. In allen anderen Fällen sollte kein Thema mehr darüber verloren werden.

Auch der Autodialer sollte nicht abgeschaffte werden, denn er ist sehr nützlich gerade für den 08/15 User, der nicht weiss, wo er das Teil überhaupt gespeichert hat und nicht weiss was er damit tun soll. Es reicht anscheinend der Aufruf zur Frage, ob das Active-X Plugin installiert werden darf, sondern man sollte eine Seite mit genauen Angaben vorschalten.

Die Angabe des Minutenpreises ist aber mitunter meist nicht möglich, da es sehr viele Dialer gibt, die mitunter über 200 Länder integrieren und da würde eine html-Seite nicht mehr ausreichen. Die Preisangabe sollte auf dem Dialer sein und bleiben.

Was aber unverständlich ist, dass es keine Regelungen mehr gibt, um eine einheitliche Lösung zu finden. Generell sind alle Dialer FST konform, wovon eigentlich Druck kommen sollte. Dies geschieht aber nicht, weil die der FST gerade von den Dialerfirmen mitunter sehr gut bezahlt wird.

Dies ist aber nicht die Lösung des Problemes, sondern man sollte generell niederlegen, was ein Dialer haben soll und was nicht. Dies wird aber derzeit von beiden Seiten unterlassen.

Wir sollten uns aufeinander zubewegen, doch wer von den Geschädigten ist überhaupt wirklich bereit mit den Unternehmen zu kommunizieren?

Gruss
Cybermaster

P.S.: Jeder der meint über eine Hacker-Seite oder einem sog. gecrackten Dialer betrogen worden zu sein, weil er sich nen Dialer gefangen hat, ist selbst schuld, da sein Absichten absolut unsauber sind.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2002)

in vielen Punkten gehe ich mit Deiner Meinung sogar konform, nur bei dem "PS:" funktioniert das absolut nicht.
Die Definition, was denn hier "unsaubere Absichten sind" ist zu pauschal. Genauso wie es mir freisteht, Kopulationsseiten zu besuchen, kann ich auch mal eine sogenennante "Hackerseite" ( der ChaosComp.HH lacht sich kaputt bei diesen Hackern...) besuchen, alleine schon um mal zu sehen, was da so offeriert wird. Bis hier keine unsaubere Absicht. Wenn dann aber schon bei einem Suchmaschineneintrag der Dialer startet (passiert z.B.: bei piratos.de)
oder man versucht, über den Sieh-mal-deine-Festplatte-Trick jemand zum Download irgendeiner Schutzsoftware zu kriegen...es gibt noch einige andere Tricks... da liegt ein höheres unsauberes Absichtspotential auf der anderen Seite. Da lass ich auch nicht mit mir reden. 
Ich habe selbst die besagten Seiten im Zuge meiner Recherchen gefunden, meine unsaubere Absicht besteht darin, die Dinger bloßzustellen.
"Meinen" Dialer habe ich durch eine andere Linkheit reingedrückt bekommen, aber das sollte jetzt nichts zur Sache tun...
Soweit zu sauber und unsauber.


----------



## Freeman76 (9 März 2002)

Hi,

IMHO liegt das Problem daran, dass es wie so oft zwei Kategorien von Anbietern gibt

- "seriös"
- "unseriös"

Die Dialer machen für mich keinen Sinn, denn es gibt dazu absolut Alternativen, z.B. wie FIRSTGATE oder infin MicroPayment.

Das Problem ist nur, dass man z.B. beim Besuch von Seiten mit pornografischen Inhalten gerne "anonym" bleiben möchte, ein Dialer suggeriert dem Benutzer auch die Anonymität   . Dass Dialer genutzt werden, wissentlich, ist definitiv klar. Dass nutzen die schwarzen Schafe auch aus - mit teils großem Erfolg.

Also, wie schütze ich den Verbraucher vor unseriösen Angeboten? Dass ist die Frage!!! Ob der Verbraucher nun auf Sexseiten surft, ist sein Problem und laut den Umsatzzahlen machen dies ja nicht nur ein paar User   .

Gruß Freeman


----------



## sascha (9 März 2002)

Cybermaster schrieb:
			
		

> die Dialeranbieter dahingehend zu verpflichten, falls der Einsatz des Dialers unsachgemäss war (hierbei sollten Statuten auferlegt werden), die Auszahlung an den Kunden verweigert wird und der Kunde sein Geld zurückbekommt.



Ein sehr guter Ansatz, den ich nur befürworten kann!

cu,

Sascha

www.dialerschutz.de


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2002)

Jawoll,
Du hast es gelesen! Hier gehe ich absolut konform mit Cybermaster...
Also mal ran an den verschwundenen Tisch.

 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2002)

Hallo Cybermaster,
leider nichts mehr gehört vom runden Tisch.
Solltest Du jedoch mit SDNetsolution zusammenarbeiten, was ich vermute, hätte sich ja hier doch mal  ein echter Mainpean/Stardialer-Aussenminister zu Worte gemeldet... 
melde Dich doch noch mal zurück und sprich ein paar aufklärende Sätze...ey, Mann ich bin richtig scharf darauf! 
Mit erwartungsvoller Ehrfurcht
An alle: einfach mal unter www.google.de den Suchbegriff mainpean eingeben, und schon ist klar, dass es sich hier um das ultra-definitive deutsche Dialer-seriös-Unternehmen handelt. 
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Devilfrank (16 März 2002)

@dialerfucker; ob die Truppe von mainpean nun unbedingt die seriösesten im Netz sind, mag ich nicht behaupten. Aber so wie ich das verstehe, haben sie ein cleveres Konzept entwickelt, den paid-content im Internet voranzutreiben. Die Inhalte und die Höhe der verlangten Entgelte sind ja nicht mehr das Problem von mainpean (ich hoffe ich hab das ganze beim querlesen richtig kapiert?!?), sondern von demjenigen, der den Dialer-Service in Anspruch nimmt. Es ist halt die Frage, was daraus wiedermal gemacht wird. Ähnlich wie bei Kaffeefahrten. Was vielleicht mal als gemütliches Beisammensein mit Verkaufsteil gedacht war, artet heutzutage eben auch aus, so dass Oma mit ihrer LamaGold-Decke übern Tisch gezerrt wird, dass einem schwindlig wird!


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2002)

@DevilFrank;
...ja sie haben ein cleveres Konzept entwickelt und sind mittlerweile (das ging ganz flott) wohl in der Lage, sich zu entspannen. 
Ich sehe das so, dass hier aus einem ehemaligen Bordellbetrieb ein seriöses, von allen respektiertes Ballettstudio wird, vielleicht sogar eine Ballett-AG. 
Dein Kaffeefahrtenbeispiel trifft auch zu. Und irgendwann wird niemand mehr über die Anfänge reden. Trotzdem nervt mich das zweizüngige Gerede von jemandem wie Cybermaster.....


----------



## Rahmat (30 März 2002)

Ich denke, es ist hier müßig nach Vermittlungsversuchen zu suchen!!
Ich will rechts- und vertragssicherheit.
Mein Job ist es nicht 0190-ern ihren Gewinn zu sichern. Das müssen die schon selber machen!
Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass der Mensch (zumindest einige) nicht hilfreich und gut ist, sondern rausholt was er kriegen kann.

Dem sind nur zwei Grenzen gestzt:
1.) Die Realität:
Viele 0190-Betrüger täten der Oma oder dem Opa auch eine Millionen Euro für einen sinnlosen Click abknöpfen, wenn die nur soviel Geld hätten.
Nach den aktuellen Entwicklungen wirst Du mir hier kaum wiedersprechen können, oder ??
2.) Knallharte Gesetze: Was darf einer und was nicht ?

So funktionierts, oder willst Du mir was anderes einreden?

Zu 2.) Hier hat der Gesetzgeber bis jetzt kläglichst versagt.
Anders kann man das wirklichg nicht ausdrücken , oder ?

Die Problematik mit der Bezahlung im Internet ist schon klar, vor allem bei kleinen Beträgen, aber um die geht es hier doch schon lange nicht mehr. Und wer tausende von Euro von einem Einzelnen abzocken will, der soll gefälligst einen hieb und stichfesten und wasserdichten Vertrag vorlegen mit zwei gleichlautenden, eindeutigen Willenserklärungen. Das ist doch das mimndeste.

Alles andere ist doch Gesülze


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2002)

Noch was zur Vorreiterrolle der Erotik fürs Internet usw.
Stimmt vielleicht, weiß ich nicht.
Aber das ist deswegen noch lange kein Grund Gesetze, die für jeden gelten plötzlich für die Internetbranche oder Erotikbranche nicht gelten zu lassen.

Wenn Du ne Zeitung für 2,50 DM abonierst, mußt Du 2 mal unterschreiben.
Für Rechnungen im vierstelligen Eurobereich sollten doch mindestens die gleichen Vorschriften gelten also sollte wenigstens eindeutig klar sein, dass der User die entsprechende Seite sehen wollte, und dass ihm die Kosten klar waren. Bei vielen Dialern sehe ich das nicht. Um die geht es.

Ich bin einfach für klare Verhältnisse:
Eine Prostituierte sollte versichert sein wie jeder andere auch.
Ein ganz normaler Beruf.
Und wenn ich hingehe o.k. und wenn nicht auch o.k.
Aber wenn ich 100,- DM ausmache dann sind das auch 100,-DM und nicht plötzlich 1000,- DM.
Und das gleiche gilt fürs Internet !

Und die Realität: Mit 2 Clicks bin ich von der* t-online-Homepage !!!*
beim *"Gratispuff"*angelangt, für den ich dann aber gerne 1000,- Euro zahlen kann.

Noch Fragen Kienzle ?


----------



## Freeman76 (30 März 2002)

@Anonymous

Hi,



> Aber das ist deswegen noch lange kein Grund Gesetze, die für jeden gelten plötzlich für die Internetbranche oder Erotikbranche nicht gelten zu lassen.



Die Gesetzte gelten dort genauso, Problem ist nur, den Nachweis führen zu können, dass z.B. der Dialer sich *unrechtmäßig* installiert hat. Dies ist meistens nicht der Fall, sondern der User hat z.B. vor lauter PopUp Fenster einfach aus versehen auf "OK" gedrückt. 



> Für Rechnungen im vierstelligen Eurobereich sollten doch mindestens die gleichen Vorschriften gelten also sollte wenigstens eindeutig klar sein, dass der User die entsprechende Seite sehen wollte, und dass ihm die Kosten klar waren. Bei vielen Dialern sehe ich das nicht. Um die geht es.



Ich habe mir in letzter Zeit auf einem Testrecher so an die 20 Dialer angesehen, zum größten Teil waren diese vom gleichen "Hersteller" nur mit anderem Logo etc. Jedoch war bei diesen Dialern kein einziger (leider) dabei, welcher nicht, auch wenn es in kleinster Schrift geschrieben war, auf die anfallenden Kosten hingewiesen hätte.

Die Mache, wie viele Dialer installiert werden, dass ist IMHO absolute Schmerzgrenze  :evil: . Beim überfahren einer Grafik mit der Maus, beim schließen eines Fenster öffnen sich "100", beim Ausfüllen eines Formularfeldes, beim Klick auf einen scheinbar harmlosen Link usw.

Wenn ich seriös Geld verdienen will, kann ich definitiv vorher einen Hinweis anbringen, einen regulären Download anbieten etc.  Nicht jedoch mit den oben beschriebenen Maschen und den vielen, welche es sonst nocht gibt.


----------



## Rahmat (30 März 2002)

Hi,
als erstes sorry ich dachte ich wäre als Rahmat eingeloggt, habe aber als Anonymous geschrieben, war keine Absicht.
Aber trotzdem interssant, zeigt dass man am PC schnell Fehler machen kann, auch wenn man kein Laie ist !



			
				Freeman76 schrieb:
			
		

> @Anonymous
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Und das ist genau der Punkt, an dem ich glaube, dass die Gesetze nicht mehr gelten. Denn soviel ich gelernt habe (lange ist es her) kommt ein Vertrag erst bei zwei gleichlautenden Willenserklärungen Zustande (die normalerweise durch Unterschrift bestätigt werden).

Ich bezweifel, dass obiges Clicken auf irgendein PopUp-Fenster oder ähnliches eine Willenserklärung ist.
Somit ist in meinen Augen kein Vertrag zustande gekommen.
Wird von den Gerichten anders gesehen, ich weiß. Aber ich hoffe, das ändert sich noch.

D.h., was eine Willenserklärung ist muß am PC erst noch definiert werden.
Dann herrscht wieder Gesetz und Ordnung.

Ich denke, wenn sich hier was ändern soll dann in dem Moment, wo die Wirtschaft, nicht der Verbraucher Alarm schlagen, weil sich kein Mensch mehr auf die 0190-Lotterie einläßt und jeder jede nur eredenkliche kostenpflichtige Nummer gesperrt hat und sich die 0190-er ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten haben.

IMNSHO hat die Wirtschaft Legislative, Exekutive und Politik auf allen Ebenen sowieso schon lange im Sack.

Oder wie erklärst Du Dir sonst, dass Dich z.B. Europäische Richter zwingen können de facto englisches Wahnsinnsfleisch zu fressen, es sei denn Du wirst Vegetarier ....
Und das soll Recht sein ?

Ich glaube nicht mehr daran

Rahmat


----------



## Freeman76 (30 März 2002)

Hi,



> Ich bezweifel, dass obiges Clicken auf irgendein PopUp-Fenster oder ähnliches eine Willenserklärung ist.



Also, zum Thema "Willenserklärung" folgende Definitionen:


```
Eine Willenserklärung gilt als abgegeben, wenn die Erklärung vom Erklärenden willentlich so in den Verkehr gebracht wird, dass ohne sein weiteres Zutun der Zugang der Erklärung eintreten kann.
 
Nicht erforderlich ist also, dass der Erklärende keinen Einfluss mehr auf die fertiggestellte Erklärung nehmen kann. Legt er sie z.B. ins Postfach, damit der "betriebseigene" Bote sie überbringt, liegt schon hierin die Abgabe der Erklärung.
```

oder


```
Eine Willenserklärung ist eine auf Herbeiführung eines rechtlichen Erfolges gerichtete private Willensäußerung, deren Rechtsfolgen eintreten, weil sie gewollt sind.
```

oder wenn man total verwirrt werden will unter http://www.haczek.de/jura/a20.htm .

Puhh, auch als Nichtjurist kann ich in den Sätzten mindestens zwei Aussagen hineininterpretieren   



> die normalerweise durch Unterschrift bestätigt werden



Betonung liegt auf "normalerweise", denn auch mündliche Verträge oder sogar das stillschweigende Einverständnis kann zu einer Vertragsgültigkeit führen.

Wie man sieht ist die Thematik alleine schon durch die verschiedenen Definitionen und Auslegungen mehr als trivial. Deshalb ist IMHO hier ja der Gesetzgeber gefragt und nicht alleine der runde Tisch wie z.B. im Posting unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=224 ersichtlich.


----------



## Rahmat (30 März 2002)

Hi



			
				Freeman76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man sieht ist die Thematik alleine schon durch die verschiedenen Definitionen und Auslegungen mehr als trivial. Deshalb ist IMHO hier ja der Gesetzgeber gefragt und nicht alleine der runde Tisch wie z.B. im Posting unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=224 ersichtlich.



Genau das ist es was ich sage und ich habe keinerlei Verständnis dafür,  dass der sich schon so lange darum drückt.

Grüße Rahmat


----------



## Devilfrank (30 März 2002)

Nüchtern betrachtet wird selbst auf diesen Seiten ein Angebot unterbreitet, das mit einem Klick akzeptiert oder abgelehnt werden kann. Nichts anderes als jeder WebShop oder Archivzugang im Web. (Die Art und Weise, wie dieses Angebot unterbreitet wird, jetzt mal ausser Acht gelassen) Rein juristisch sehe ich da keinen Unterschied von der Konstruktion her. Ob die dann zu erbringende Leistung eine Warenlieferung oder der uneingeschränkte Zugang zu einer vituellen Bibliothek ist oder ob eben tausende taufrische Girls auf dem Bildschirm landen, vom Grundsatz her alles auf einer Ebene: *Angebot unterbreitet, Angebot angenommen, Vertrag zustande gekommen.* So werden heute schon Versicherungsverträge im Netz abgeschlossen, Auktionen gewonnen usw. usf. Was der Gesetzgeber hier eingreifen soll, kann ich nicht sehen. Es ist allgemeines Vertragsrecht und fertich. 
Der Unterschied besteht bei der Dialer-Problematik einfach darin, dass die elektronisch abgeschlossenen Verträge sofort wirksam werden. In der Regel der hier verlangte Preis für die gelieferte Leistung nicht ersichtlich oder sittenwidrig überhöht ist. (7sec. Einwahl = 65Euro oder so) Hier sind jedoch rechtliche Möglichkeiten ebenfalls vorhanden, diesen "Vertrag" anzufechten usw. usf. Allerdings zuverlässig auch nur dann, wenn der Anbieter deutschem Recht unterliegt.
Unterm Strich bleibt es dabei: Jeder muss sich natürlich selber informieren, was er tut im Web. Das ist nun mal kein Kinderspielplatz - schöne bunte Bilderwelt, sondern die Realität, die uns alle umgibt. In allen Facetten eben....
===============================================
Uff...geschafft


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2002)

Cybermaster schrieb:

Wir sollten uns aufeinander zubewegen, doch wer von den Geschädigten ist überhaupt wirklich bereit mit den Unternehmen zu kommunizieren? 

Ne ganze Menge Geschädigter sind bereit mit den Unternehmen zu kommunizieren, Du Scherzkeks!
Und das sieht dann so aus: nach einigen Anläufen den wahren Anbieter rauskriegen, wenn es z.B. über die DeTeMedien-Schiene läuft, landest Du bei Mainpean/Stardialer, Berlin. Dieses Unternehmen klärt Dich sofort beim ersten Kontaktversuch darüber auf, dass ihrerseits sekundengenau abgerechnet wird. Bei Erinnerungsverlusten soll man im Kreise seiner Nächsten nachforschen. Ansonsten der Hinweis, dass man eine rechtliche Auseinandersetzung nicht scheut.
So. Keine Reaktion auf dein eigentliches Anliegen. Kein Wort über den Mainpean-Kunden. Anders ausgedrückt: Junge, mach keine Zicken und schieb die Kohle rüber!
So macht Kommunikation mit den Unternehmen Laune und man kommt so richtig gut drauf. Ich kann verstehen, dass bei einigen Geschädigten der Wunsch aufkommt, den Mainpeanlern mal kurz das Bios zu flashen...
Die Frage heisst richtig: Wer von den Unternehmen ist wirklich bereit mit den Geschädigten zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Freeman76 (30 März 2002)

@DevilFrank



> Was der Gesetzgeber hier eingreifen soll, kann ich nicht sehen. Es ist allgemeines Vertragsrecht und fertich.



Mir ging und geht es nicht um die Neuregelung von Vertragsgegebenheiten und dessen Rechtsprechung sondern um die gesetzliche Regelung im Bezug auf Dialer. Die Frage war nur, ob es sich bei dem unachtsamen Klick auf OK um eine "Willenserklärung" handelt oder nicht - und da scheiden sich ja anscheined schon in der Definition die Geister  :-? 



> Unterm Strich bleibt es dabei: Jeder muss sich natürlich selber informieren, was er tut im Web. Das ist nun mal kein Kinderspielplatz - schöne bunte Bilderwelt, sondern die Realität, die uns alle umgibt. In allen Facetten eben....



Dass Realität aber immer weh tun muss, war nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.   :cry: . Und dass hier eindeutig der Verbraucher der Geschädigte ist, weil die Masche der Dialerinstallation oft so hinterhältig ist, dies kann man nicht alleine auf fehlende Information des Verbrauchers zurückführen, oder?


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Denn soviel ich gelernt habe (lange ist es her) kommt ein Vertrag erst bei zwei gleichlautenden Willenserklärungen Zustande (die normalerweise durch Unterschrift bestätigt werden).


Das ist eher die Ausnahme. Lediglich ein geringer Teil der Verträge ist an die Schriftform gebunden (z.B. Immobilienkäufe).
Der "normale" Vertrag wird mündlich geschlossen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> *Angebot unterbreitet, Angebot angenommen, Vertrag zustande gekommen.*


Wenn es so ist, habe ich auch nichts dagegen.
Wenn allerdings der zweite Teil oder sogar der erste und zweite Teil in obiger Kette fehlen oder bis zur Unkenntlichkeit entstellt sind und es nur noch heißt Zahlemann und Söhne, sieht die Sache anders aus.
Dass hier niemand etwas gegen ein *korrektes* Geschäft hat, bei dem beide Seiten wissen was Sache ist, ist doch klar.
*Alles* andere ist aber Betrug, auch wenn er im Moment leider noch nicht entsprechend juristisch geahndet wird.



			
				DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Was der Gesetzgeber hier eingreifen soll, kann ich nicht sehen. Es ist allgemeines Vertragsrecht und fertich.


Ich schon, das ist eben der Unterschied.   Bloß helfen tuts auch nichts.
Alleine alles sperren, und wenn die "Guten" 0190-er auch betroffen sind umso besser, sollen die halt schauen, dass die Selbskontrolle funktioniert und wenn nicht freiwillig, dann halt mit Gewalt, sprich Gesetzen. Alles andere ist nur Träumerei.



			
				DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Der Unterschied besteht bei der Dialer-Problematik einfach darin, dass die elektronisch abgeschlossenen Verträge sofort wirksam werden. In der Regel der hier verlangte Preis für die gelieferte Leistung nicht ersichtlich oder sittenwidrig überhöht ist. (7sec. Einwahl = 65Euro oder so) Hier sind jedoch rechtliche Möglichkeiten ebenfalls vorhanden, diesen "Vertrag" anzufechten usw. usf. Allerdings zuverlässig auch nur dann, wenn der Anbieter deutschem Recht unterliegt.



Wenn und aber ... und ob Du Recht bekommst oder Recht hast interessiert auch kein Sch... Und die Ware zurückgeben kannst Du auch nicht .....
Eben aus diesen Gründen wird bei der FST auf besonders klare Vertragsverhältnisse gedrungen. Aber keiner hält sich dran.
Sprich die Anbieter solcher Dienste machen Ihre Hausaufgaben nicht, und wenn sie sie machen würden, könnten sie sie nicht durchsetzen.
Und daher gibt es nur eine Konsequenz: Klare Gestze.



			
				DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Unterm Strich bleibt es dabei: Jeder muss sich natürlich selber informieren, was er tut im Web. Das ist nun mal kein Kinderspielplatz - schöne bunte Bilderwelt, sondern die Realität, die uns alle umgibt. In allen Facetten eben....



Mord gibt es auch. Realität.
Aber du kommst doch nicht auf die Schnapsidee, deswegen Mord zu legalisieren oder ?

Diese Argumentation ist ein Freibrief für alles und jedes und entbehrt dazu jeglicher Logik.

Klare Geschäfte ja
Betrug nein!
Wer andere Wege sucht als klare, für *jeden* erkennbare und nachvollziehbare Verträge ist ein Betrüger.
So einfach.

Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt auch, aber im Internet funktioniert mündlich halt noch weniger wie schriftlich. 

Klar, was ist ein Internetvertrag.

Bei Immobilien brauchst Du sogar zwangsweise einen Notar, der ordentliche Prozente abkassiert.

Wenn es da Sonderregelungen gibt, wieso dann nicht für 0190-er ?
Einfach klare Regeln.

Rahmat.


----------



## Devilfrank (30 März 2002)

@Rahmat:
Du hast ne komische Art, den Sinn des Beitrags zu verdrehen, bis es irgendwie in deine Argumentation passt! Ich denke ich habe deutlich gemacht, dass bei der Betrachtung der Rechtslage die Art ausser Acht bleibt, wie dieser "Vertrag" zustande kommt. Darüber haben wir ja genügend in dem Forum hier geschrieben. Und genau das ist damit gemeint, wenn ich sage, dass jeder im Internet schon wissen muss, was er tut. 
Was das von mir besprochene Vertragsrecht mit Mord zu tun hat, bleibt mir auch nach mehrmaligen Lesen verschlossen. Genausowenig habe ich mit meinem Beitrag die Art des Dialereinsatzes legalisieren wollen, nicht einmal ansatzweise. Sondern es geht hier nur darum, zu erkennen, was ist denn jetzt tatsächlich Sache und kann man und wenn wie kann man sich schützen bzw. Schaden abwenden. 
Deine Argumentation mit den klaren Verträgen ist genauso eine verwaschene Forderung. Was soll denn geregelt werden? Nach dem Gesetzgeber zu rufen ist einfach. Was soll er denn deiner Meinung nach tun?


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Vertrag im Internet ist IMHO noch schwammiger als ein "mündlich" abgeschlossener.
Betrachte doch allein Bestellungen per E-Mail.
Du hast kein identifizierbares Gegenüber, keine Telefonaufzeichnung (wie bei Telefonhotlines übrigens fast überall üblich), streng genommen hast Du einen wagen Hinweis auf die Person des Bestellers.

Unser bestehendes Vertragsrecht ist halt nur bedingt internetkompatibel - wie könnte es auch sein wenn der Kern von der Jahrhundertwende stammt? (Und ich meine *nicht* den Wechsel vom 20. ins 21. Jahrhundert ) 

Ich sehe allerdings auch nur schwer einen Ansatz für eine Revision des Vertragsrechts. Allerdings sehe ich es auch so, daß die Dialeranbieter in unserem konkreten Fall es durchaus etwas zu leicht haben...


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> @Rahmat:
> Du hast ne komische Art, den Sinn des Beitrags zu verdrehen.


Tut mir leid.


			
				DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ich habe deutlich gemacht, dass bei der Betrachtung der Rechtslage die Art ausser Acht bleibt, wie dieser "Vertrag" zustande kommt.


O.K. Aber ich denke dies ist der *einzige* Knackpunkt, ansonsten bräuchte es diese Seite hier gar nicht.


			
				DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber haben wir ja genügend in dem Forum hier geschrieben. Und genau das ist damit gemeint, wenn ich sage, dass jeder im Internet schon wissen muss, was er tut.


Klar er muß ja auch die Konsequenzen tragen.
Wenn Du es so meinst, stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu.
Ich bin nur der Meinung, dass das Internet für jeden da sein sollte, auch eine Spielwiese für Kinder, Laien und völlig Unbedarfte und unter diesem Gesichtspunkt kann ich Deiner Aussage nicht mehr zustimmen.
Und ich bin auch der Überzeugung, dass diese Vielfalt dem Internet und allen Beteiligten zugute kommen wird, also im Endeeffekt auch den berechtigten kommerziellen Interessen.
Warnung, ja, danke. Aber ich habe halt die Befürchtung, dass diese Argumentation der Gegenseite zuspielt, nach dem Motto "Selber schuld .."


			
				DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Was das von mir besprochene Vertragsrecht mit Mord zu tun hat, bleibt mir auch nach mehrmaligen Lesen verschlossen.


siehe oben


			
				DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Genausowenig habe ich mit meinem Beitrag die Art des Dialereinsatzes legalisieren wollen, nicht einmal ansatzweise. Sondern es geht hier nur darum, zu erkennen, was ist denn jetzt tatsächlich Sache und kann man und wenn wie kann man sich schützen bzw. Schaden abwenden.


dito


			
				DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> @
> Deine Argumentation mit den klaren Verträgen ist genauso eine verwaschene Forderung. Was soll denn geregelt werden? Nach dem Gesetzgeber zu rufen ist einfach. Was soll er denn deiner Meinung nach tun?


Darüber habe ich schon in einem Beitrag FST / Polizei / Beweislast (oder so ähnlich) geschrieben:
1.) Verbot, dass der Netzbetreiber Inkassostelle ist.
bzw. Verbot für Inkassostellen in diesem Segment überhaupt.
Verpflichtung, dass jeder sein Geld selber eintreiben muß, damit der User überhaupt weiß, wer Vertragspartner ist.
2.) Die Forderungen der TSK aufnehmen, überarbeiten und nicht als Selbstkontrolle, sondern als verbindliche Grundlage vorschreiben, damit überhaupt ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. So darfs definitiv keine Kohle geben.
3.) Bewerislastumkehr: Der Anbieter muß Beweisen, dass ein Vertrag nach den Regelungen von 2.) zustande gekommen ist und nicht der User, dass er gelinkt wurde.
4.) Damit dieser Beweis für alle beteiligten Parteien eindeutig geführt werden kann, muß dieser Kostenteil normiert werden und vom Netzbetreiber (DTAG) übernommen werden. Der 0190-Anbieter darf auf die Gestaltung diese Teils keinen Einfluß haben !
5.) Das gleiche gilt für Altersnachweise.

Das wärs, was mir dazu einfällt und es müßte definitiv reichen, das Problem ein für alle mal aus der Welt zu schaffen.
Technisch möglich ist es.
Laß mal 0190 sperren und versuche nen dialer zu starten. Geht nicht. Warum kann dann die Telekom nicht auch so warnen, wenn man einen dialer startet.

Wir sind ja auf der gleichen Seite. Und davon, dass ich hier Forderungen aufstelle, wird es auch nicht besser. Ich meine nur, es gibt Wege. Wenn die keiner beschreitet, liegt es nicht an den Wegen.

Nicht böse sein
mfg Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (30 März 2002)

Mist schon wieder als Anonymous.

Kann es sein, dass es nach ner bestimmten Zeit nen automatischen Logout gibt, oder bin ich einfach zu doof oder zu zertstreut ?
Ich tippe halt was mir gerade in den Sinn kommt und wenn mir halt was einfällt und weiß dann manchmal nicht mehr wo ich bin, sollte vielleicht das nächste mal vor dem Posten auf das Login/out gucken, sorry.

Rahmat


----------



## Devilfrank (30 März 2002)

@Freeman:
Mit den "Schmerzen" des Verbrauchers leben wir doch täglich. Oder ist dir noch nicht passiert, dass der Joghurt mit dem Verbrauchsdatum von übermorgen schon Blasen geworfen hat? Ok! Ich gebs zu der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig, da es beim Joghurt um ein paar Cent geht. Von der Sache her aber eigentlich nichts anderes. Fehlende Information des Verbrauchers: Ich führe mal wieder die Oma mit der LamaGold-Decke an. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele unbedarfte Verbraucher dort geneppt worden sind. So lange, bis eben verstärkt darüber berichtet wurde und der ach so mündige Verbraucher endlich kapiert hatte, wie er dort über den Tisch gezerrt wird. Und siehe da diese ganze Branche hat ruckartig den Rückzug angetreten. Sind diese Bauernfänger deswegen verschwunden? Eher nicht. Es gibt immer noch Verbraucher, die sich diese Show antun. Na dann ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen. 
Was die Dialer anbetrifft: Mir ist bisher von 21 getesteten Dialern ein einziger untergekommen, der sich tatsächlich ohne mein Zutun installiert hat. Allerdings auch nur deswegen, weil ich bewusst ohne jede Sicherheitsmassnahme die entsprechende Seite aufgesucht habe. Es hat schon genügt, im IE das Active Scripting zu deaktivieren und schon war Ende mit Self-Install. Der Rest musste bestätigt werden. Zumindest jedoch in die Grafik eingeklickt werden. Seit Wochen wird über diese Praktiken berichtet und gewarnt. Auch darüber, dass der Klick auf Abbrechen trotzdem zur Installation führt. Das bedeutet doch, dass dann auf einer solchen Seite nur der Abbruch der Verbindung hilft, wenn keine anderen Sicherheitsmassnahmen vorhanden sind. Dutzende von Internet-Seiten beschäftigen sich mittlerweile intensiv mit dem Thema. Selbst Kundenhotlines einiger ISP´s setzen sich mittlerweile mit diesem Thema auseinander. Nach Informationen darüber muss keiner suchen, da stolpert man sehr schnell drüber. Vorreiter meines Wissens war web.de mit dem Smartsurfer, als ersten Schritt zum Schutz. Diesen gabs schon, als noch keiner grossartig über Dialer gesprochen hat.


----------



## Devilfrank (30 März 2002)

@Rahmat: 
Ist soweit ok! Wir wollen ja dasselbe: Überschaubarkeit darüber, was geht ab im Netz. Kinderfreundlichkeit, das wäre schön, wenn es so einfach ginge. Andererseits lasse ich mein Kind auch nicht ohne Rat und Hilfe allein auf die Strasse, bzw. erst, wenn ich sicher bin, das es klarkommt.
Deine Vorschläge: Die Telekom wird dir um den Hals fallen, wenn sie nicht mehr das Inkasso betreiben muss, wie sie es bisher muss.
Beweislastumkehr - damit wird der Anbieter mit Kosten belastet (Datensicherung, Verbindungsnachweise usw.usf.), die viele davon abhalten werden über den paid-content im Netz Geld zu verdienen. Hier bitte richtig verstehen: Es sind die Anbieter gemeint, die auf seriösen Wege für eine Leistung im Netz auch das Entgelt haben wollen. Ausserdem dreht sich dann aus meiner Sicht die Sache um. Ich nehme also eine Leistung in Anspruch, verweigere dann die Zahlung und warte, ob der Anbieter die Ausdauer hat, den Klageweg durchzuhalten, um endlich an seine 3,50Euro zu kommen. Damit wird ein Weg der Entwicklung im Netz erwürgt. 
Ich denke es bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als ständig Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten, Hilfestellungen und technischen Rat zur Verfügung zu stellen. Das hat Heiko mit Dialerhilfe.de auf den Weg gebracht. Und viele andere mittlerweile im Netz.


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass es nach ner bestimmten Zeit nen automatischen Logout gibt, oder bin ich einfach zu doof oder zu zertstreut ?
> Ich tippe halt was mir gerade in den Sinn kommt und wenn mir halt was einfällt und weiß dann manchmal nicht mehr wo ich bin, sollte vielleicht das nächste mal vor dem Posten auf das Login/out gucken, sorry.


Die Sessionlänge war auf 30 Minuten eingestellt, jetzt hab ichs auf 1 Stunde verlängert.

Wenn Du beim Anmelden "Automatisch anmelden" aktivierst (Haken setzen), dann solltest Du Dich nicht mehr anmelden müssen. Hier jedenfalls klappts super.


----------



## Rahmat (30 März 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erklärt alles, danke, Haken gesetzt.


----------

